# Help Me!



## Anonymus (May 15, 2013)

Hello, My name Alan and I am 15. My Ambition is to start collecting Tarantulas because they are so fascinating. Now, recently I have found a breeder in Australia and I want one so much! Unfortunately, My dad does not like the idea of having a spider because I thinks they are messy and aggressive. I am buying a Phlogius Sarina, which I believe don't try to attack you unless it gets annoyed. Please help convince my dad that T's aren't as dangerous and messy as he thinks.:cry:


----------



## jibbyt (May 15, 2013)

Tell your Dad to harden up. Its a tarantula not a tiger!


----------



## Anonymus (May 15, 2013)

jibbyt said:


> Tell your Dad to harden up. Its a tarantula not a tiger!



Haha. I really don't think he will shift by that.


----------



## saintanger (May 15, 2013)

tell him spiders make good pets as they are low maintanance and you can even catch insects to feed it. also spiders are not agressive unless they are provoked or scared. 

spiders are not messy at all and r one of the easiest pets to look after, i seriously think he is just coming up with excuses as he is scared of spiders. maybe assure him it will not escape in a proper spider tank and it can live in your room.


----------



## Anonymus (May 15, 2013)

I told him that it is low maintenance but he still doesn't believe me. D:


----------



## sharky (May 15, 2013)

Are you picking the spider up? Take your dad with you and get the breeder to give him a HUGE lecture about all the great things about Ts!!!!! Also ask all the questions about aggression and maintenance,etc infront of your dad, I'm pretty sure he won't be able to argue with an experienced keeper!!! 

Good luck mate, they are an awesome species


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (May 15, 2013)

I own two T's, a Sarina and a Crassipie and they are the most low maintenance pets I have ever owned. 

You could easily get one and keep it in your room and he'd be none the wiser. Especially if you got a sling and kept it in a small platic container. 

Only feed it insects purchased from pet stores.


----------



## Anonymus (May 15, 2013)

Unfortunately, I am getting it delivered from Queensland as I have no nearby breeders.
I was thinking about getting 2 Sarina Slings (Hope to get a male and female).
And possibly breeding mealworms to feed the T's which I told my dad. I think that may be why he didn't want them, he thinks it will be dirty.
I may try again tomorrow, after getting him in a good mood again. Also I he probably wants good reasons to keep a T. Apparently Educational, Cool and Low maintanance isn't satifactory.


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (May 15, 2013)

Maybe just start with slings and buy pin head crickets from a pet store. Save the mealworm farm untill later on.


----------



## Anonymus (May 15, 2013)

I plan on showing him this Pros and cons of owning a tarantula.... 
And yeah, I was planing on pin head crickets but the pet store may not have them. Also, I think that mealworms live longer and easier to keep alive.(Plain oats)


----------



## sharky (May 15, 2013)

Meal worms are very easy to breed...when I was little I fed my beardie a few mealies in a little dish. He dropped a few and there was whole colony living in his sand when I went to do my monthly sand clean :lol: I kept the sand and put in a 50L container and chuck lettuce and veg onto every 2 days...kinda creepy seeing them all surface for food *shiver* 
Easy as pie  Quite clean too


----------



## richoman_3 (May 15, 2013)

trust me dude, just get it ... he can sulk and whinge all he wants and he will relise its not bad.
my parents said they were NEVER allowing me to get a scorpion and theyd just throw it away, i simply just said to them .. i dare you!
now my parents dont mind them at all!


----------



## Darlyn (May 15, 2013)

There is no way they are dirty. Why does he think that? How does he think they make a mess?


----------



## Anonymus (May 15, 2013)

He thinks everything related to soil+inside the house=dirty.
And it is pretty bad richo, my dad would actually throw it away.

On the other hand, my mum is fine with me getting a tarantula.


----------



## cheekabee (May 15, 2013)

Yeah if your really wanting one get it, my parents sound exactly like yours they were %100 against me getting snakes, but once I got one, on the first day they were handling it and the next day they bought another one from the same breeder hoping that I would breed eventually and I did. So yeah get it, trust me your dad will love it.


----------



## richoman_3 (May 15, 2013)

Anonymus said:


> He thinks everything related to soil+inside the house=dirty.
> And it is pretty bad richo, my dad would actually throw it away.
> 
> On the other hand, my mum is fine with me getting a tarantula.



theyre not in the house, theyre in a container/tank?
just get it... even if you have to hide somewhere for a while.
he will get over it or tell him to go and eat some concrete


----------



## SteveNT (May 15, 2013)

Serpent_Gazeux said:


> I own two T's, a Sarina and a Crassipie and they are the most low maintenance pets I have ever owned.
> 
> You could easily get one and keep it in your room and he'd be none the wiser. Especially if you got a sling and kept it in a small platic container.
> 
> Only feed it insects purchased from pet stores.



Dont agree. I have used wild caught critters of all sorts to feed Ts, mantids and pedes. No issues. In fact I reckon it is preferable to "gut fed" commercial products. Something could go wrong (such is life) but you use your intelligence to fix it. My Heridula female XL loved smashing Katydids twice her size (she was a specialist- dont feed your inverts anything that might kill them).


----------



## Skeptic (May 16, 2013)

As a father I think you should respect your own father's wishes. Getting one behind his back is certainly the wrong way to go about it. If your father pays the mortgage/rent then he has the final say. 

In a few short years you'll be old enough to move out and do as you wish. Until then you can try to convince him by exposing him to some literature on tarantulas but don't force him into a situation he's not comfortable with. It may end badly for you and your spider. Mortein is cheap


----------



## andynic07 (May 16, 2013)

Also if your mother finds out she is put in a really bad situation caught between you and her husband. There is also the bite side of things where no body in your house knows about the spider and you accidentally get bitten by the spider and you have a reaction to the bite and become unconscious before you get to tell someone what it is that bit you.


----------



## Zeusy (May 16, 2013)

Try and find a mid point between you and your dad. See if you can get one and only keep it for a year, and work your way down, 6 months, 4 months etc. If he finally gives in, and thats a big IF, once you have one and he sees that they are not messy. not aggressive etc, than he may possibly let you keep it permanently.
This is what i did with my wife, she allowed me to buy a snake and was only allowed to keep it for a year, only took her a month or so to say that i can now keep it permanently once she saw how docile, un-aggressive and completely not dangerous they really are.
You just need to show those who have had that uneducated fear built into them that that fear is unfounded and it's not all deadly, messy, dangerous stuff that the media and 95% of the population make it out to be.

As above, don't just buy one and hide it and hope that when he finds out, or you tell him, he will be ok with it. He won't and will be even more angry and determined to never let you get one again.


----------



## Anonymus (May 16, 2013)

Good ideas everyone, I will get convincing under way. Skeptic, we already own the house but I believe that I am mature enough to make decisions? I will not of course, try to keep them without him seeing. That will end badly.


----------



## sd1981 (May 16, 2013)

When I was around 15, my parents were dead against me keeping snakes, lizards etc.... So, I bought one, a diamond python, i asked mum if I could look after "my mates" diamond python for a month as he was going overseas with his parents and it would die if I didn't look after it. She said yes but only for one month... She became less afraid of it, more curious until she asked if she could hold it... After the month, I said that I better take it back to my mate, mum didnt want me to take it back... Luckily my "mate" didnt want it anymore and mum let me keep it... A white lie but it all worked out well in the end...


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (May 16, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> Dont agree. I have used wild caught critters of all sorts to feed Ts, mantids and pedes. No issues. In fact I reckon it is preferable to "gut fed" commercial products. Something could go wrong (such is life) but you use your intelligence to fix it. My Heridula female XL loved smashing Katydids twice her size (she was a specialist- dont feed your inverts anything that might kill them).



Fair enough I'm just spooked by what could be in the system of any insect living in suburban Brisbane. pesticides etc...

I gut load my crickets with insect booster and vegetables.


----------



## reptilezac (May 16, 2013)

do u have a friend that has ts u could show him his ??


----------



## Wally (May 16, 2013)

Anonymus said:


> On the other hand, my mum is fine with me getting a tarantula.



I'd work on strengthening this alliance.


----------



## Skeptic (May 16, 2013)

Anonymus said:


> Skeptic, we already own the house



Oh, well that's completely different then.


----------



## xXRecreationXx (May 16, 2013)

Maybe , Show a video of handling T's and there housing on YouTube. ( Maybe show him this guy.Robc - YouTube ( I think he owns like 30 , 000 + Spiders.


----------



## sharky (May 16, 2013)

sd1981 said:


> When I was around 15, my parents were dead against me keeping snakes, lizards etc.... So, I bought one, a diamond python, i asked mum if I could look after "my mates" diamond python for a month as he was going overseas with his parents and it would die if I didn't look after it. She said yes but only for one month... She became less afraid of it, more curious until she asked if she could hold it... After the month, I said that I better take it back to my mate, mum didnt want me to take it back... Luckily my "mate" didnt want it anymore and mum let me keep it... A white lie but it all worked out well in the end...



Wow, that was a gamble...glad it worked out for you  If I ever bought a diamond home mum and dad would be fighting over it  Diamonds are both their favorite species


----------



## Anonymus (May 16, 2013)

xXRecreationXx said:


> Maybe , Show a video of handling T's and there housing on YouTube. ( Maybe show him this guy.Robc - YouTube ( I think he owns like 30 , 000 + Spiders.


Thats the guy that got me interested in tarantulas! (And cured my arachnophobia )

Also, update for everyone: I showed him a few videos, facts and other stuff. He is 'thinking about it' apparently. I reckon if I can get my mum to try and pursuade him, I will be allowed? Unless 'thinking about it' is an adult term for 'Stop bothering me, its a no' :/


----------

